# desktop and screensaver menu won't open ??



## Quicktime_GT (Nov 18, 2008)

when I click on desktops and screensavers under system preferences, it only quits responding with a black preview screen. 

I've deleted a few .plist files that begin with preferences or desktops, trying to fix it.

I've deleted everything in the cache file 

I've tried running the repair disk permissions utility

I have no idea what to do, the same thing happened last week and deleting a .plist file fixed the problem, now i just can't fix it.

It doesn't do this in a "test " account 

Help! Please!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Which screensaver is it set to/trying to generate a preview of?


----------



## Quicktime_GT (Nov 18, 2008)

not sure... it doesn't show any selected, and the preview is completely black


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Can you click on any of the screensavers?


----------



## Quicktime_GT (Nov 18, 2008)

nope... 
here are some of the .plist files in my preferences that look relevent:

com.apple.preference.displays.FE3A3E51-B2FD-5F4D-8E36-156ED03F58C1.plist
com.apple.screensaver.slideshow.FE3A3E51-B2FD-5F4D-8E36-156ED03F58C1.plist
com.apple.screensaver.FE3A3E51-B2FD-5F4D-8E36-156ED03F58C1.plist
com.apple.screensaver.Nature Patterns.FE3A3E51-B2FD-5F4D-8E36-156ED03F58C1.plist
com.apple.screensaver.iTunesArtwork.FE3A3E51-B2FD-5F4D-8E36-156ED03F58C1.plist

and one about moving photos that was a screen saver I just deleted


----------



## Quicktime_GT (Nov 18, 2008)

I deleted every .plist file in the preferences folder and it works now. 

I did have to re- setup my dock, along with spaces... no big deal. No files or folders were lost, it just seems like a lot of programs were reset. 

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad it works now. Too bad we don't know which plist was the bad one though.


----------

